# ATLAS head badge...



## dfwcnc (Dec 25, 2012)

I am overhauling my 618 and was hoping to replace the Atlas badge on the head cover.  Does anyone know where I could get one in new condition?  

Thanks much~


----------



## rebush (Dec 26, 2012)

dfwcnc: Have you tried Clausing Parts Center 800-535-6553. They had everything I needed when I worked on my 10x24. If not try the Atlas group. Good luck. Roger


----------



## dfwcnc (Dec 26, 2012)

Excellent.  I will give it a try and report back...

Thanks


----------



## Kroll (Dec 27, 2012)

I wonder if they still have the on/off plate?Was going to check if one of those fancy print shops can make one---kroll


----------



## dfwcnc (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to report back that it is not carried.  At one point you could have ordered the head casing and it would have been on there, but that's a waste of money.  No problem.  It's just a label.  I'm sure someone could make it, but that person is not me, sadly.


----------

